# brita quell St 600



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am now in the process of plumbing in the Rocket via a Quell ST 600.

On the filter outlet is a 3/4 btpp with a faced edge and I need to reduce this down to a 3/8 btpp female to take the tailed hose supplied with the rocket .

Has anyone else had this issue and if so how did you get round it ?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am not clear what ends are on that rocket hose but I think you might be describing the need for this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bsp-Male-to-Female-Bsp-Nipple-Bush-Adapter-Bsp-Reducing-Connecting-Socket-/111203852048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item19e4441f10

or you would be but for the fact the male end of this one is bspt.

This might do it though

http://www.fridgefilter.eu/brita-professional-hose-brita-pro-angle-angle-p-199.html?osCsid=8esntiglqs3vko90rl3foigpd2

correct me if I misunderstood


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 11496
This is the what the fitting looks like on the filter its 3/4 btpp but as you can see the face edge is where it seals , the hoses which you sent a link will probably do the job at this point but I need to then reduce it to 3/8 btpp at the rocket end , I may have come up with a solution but was looking to see how others had got over this


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you just need the brita step down, you can buy them direct, you must have bought the filter used as they come with the connections required


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

That's the same as a washing machine connection if you ignore the o-ring.

What connector do you have on the hose end that goes to this?

I shall have a similar problem as I too picked up a used Brita Aquaquell Purity ST 600. The issue I think I have is needing a 1" connector for the inlet.

Seems expensive for a cartridge until you compare it with buying bottled water


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Was never going to pay £600 quid for a new one ,

The hose connection is not suitable for direct connect to the machine ,

what does the Brita step down look like ? But more importantly when I can get one from ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i will have a look tomorrow and see if i have one for you


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> i will have a look tomorrow and see if i have one for you


You are truly the great enabler .

still got to find a suitable place for an exchange cartridge , may have to ring Britta themselves


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brita-Purity-600-P600-Quell-ST-Cartridge-/121552339092?pt=UK_HGKitchen_SmallApp_RL&hash=item1c4d158094

for http://www.brita.co.uk/brita/en-gb/ppd/purity-quell-st/purity_quell_st.grid?id=show_273000 I think but might need to check


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

That listed above is what I have and I think what you have too.

Have you thought about by-pass settings?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> That listed above is what I have and I think what you have too.
> 
> Have you thought about by-pass settings?


was just concentrating on getting the filter plumbed in first , I haven't really got a problem with using bottled water it's more of a convenience thing but if it comprises on the coffee this latest plan may end up getting shelved


----------

